# Please god not again - 8dp3dt



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

I am devastated this morning. My last 2 ivf's I have woke up to brown streaks when I wipe - within days those streaks turned to bright red full on af. I dont know why but I had such high hopes this time round. However I have woke up today with the same thing - took a hpt and it was negative. So I geuss its game over.

This was our last time - financially we are done we just cant keep going. I pretended I was asleep until dh left for work - did not want to tell him when he had to go out to work so now I am sat here not knowing what to do. 

I know in my heart its over - its textbook to what happened the last 2 times. WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So sorry I just need to vent - cant talk to anyboy at the moment


----------



## TP.C (Aug 29, 2010)

I just wanted to send you huge hugs Jess....    

Thinking of you x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I just wanted to send you a hug xxxx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Have you had your progesterone levels measured?  It sounds like you may not be absorbing enough prog.

Are you on cyclogest?  How much?  I would double your progesterone now if you can and ask if you can have your progesterone levels measured at your clinic.

Best,
Daisy
x


----------



## febe (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

jess do you remember me - we tx together many moons ago? 

i'm sorry this is happening again, realistically it is too soon for a bfp, the embies are only 11 days old - i'd call the clinic and ask to up the progesterone......are you on cyclogest or gestone? as the others suggest also ask for your prog levels to be checked today. 

don't give up hope - i know you must feel awful   

ritz


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ritzi I do remember you - its so nice to see how you are doing, looks like alot has changed for you congratulations.xxx

I have spoke to the clinic they have been on 2 pessaries per day 400mg each - they have said that is enough and if i was pregnant the embryos would be making their own by now - the last time this happened too they would not check my progesterone levels as they said 800mg is enough of a dose.

Do you honestly think its too soon for a pregnancy test to show even a faint line? When I was pregnant with Max I got my bfp on this day.


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Sweetpea. I think I am just so upset as this is exactly what happened the last 2 cycles and neither of them worked. Will see what the next 24hrs brings. Have calmed down now after a good cry. x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Jess,

2 x 400mg is NOT enough progesterone for many, many women.  Please, please double this to at least 4 x 400mg per day immediately.  It cannot harm you and may help if low progesterone is the reason for this bleeding.

Please do this.

I did not absorb cyclogest properly and only carried to term once I was given injectible progesterone (gestone).  Please ask your clinic if they would also consider this.
Daisy
xx


----------



## Dancingtiptoe1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi jess, i'm new on this thread, but just wnat to say i know exactly how you're feeling. I'm 10 days post Transfer and started bleeding this morning. It's proper AF now and i've cried my heart out all day. My eyes hurt. Stupidly i keep hoping there will stil be a BFP but i know in my hearts it's over. I did one this morning and it was a BFN. Sending you lots of love as i'm going through the same thing today. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX ^hugme   ^


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

jess hunny dont give up get an emergency appointment with your gp tomorrow and get him to do levels beg cry what ever it takes, i had mine took today gp is very nice although sick to death of he hassling him.

also ask him to prescribe you another box of cyclogest he can and start using 3 a day till u get results back - some ladies do need injections and if you are willing to pay for them clinic should carry out your wishes they can be faffy and painful 

good luck dont give up xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

